# Intel x25m 80gb SSD. Performance issues with new firmware



## Lazzer408 (Feb 28, 2011)

Has anyone updated their x25m to the new 02M3 firmware?  When I first installed 2 of these in RAID-0, I scored just over 500MB/s in CrystalDiskMark.  Now, after the firmware update and the new Intel Rapid Storage v9.6.0.1014 software/driver, my score dropped to 48MB/s! 

Anyone noticed this with their SSDs?  If it stays this way I'm going back to my spinners that got 90mb/s.

EDIT - Well windows is still showing a 7.9 so who knows what happened to CDM.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 28, 2011)

OMFG -facepalm- I'm an idiot. It was testing a USB drive. -.-

Here's my results with the updated firmware and drivers.  The new firmware showed a definite improvement of >100MB/s


----------



## AsRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> OMFG -facepalm- I'm an idiot. It was testing a USB drive. -.-
> 
> Here's my results with the updated firmware and drivers.  The new firmware showed a definite improvement of >100MB/s
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40869&stc=1&d=1298905486



Shame you did not have the SSD test before. I might do this update not sure thinking about it lol.

Just have a few questions when you updated them were they in raid and did you need to backup 1st ?.

and 9.6 are the old not being updated any more as they had a name change with the software

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...dID=19632&lang=eng&wapkw=(intel+rapid+storage)


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeh sorry.  I wasn't doing a review or anything so it didn't dawn on me.  Thinking about what?  Flashing the firmware?  It comes as an iso.  Burn it and boot it.  Yes you have to backup.  I used Acronis True Image and copied to a spare spinner, then took the drives out of raid (in the raid bios), then set the raid controller to sata mode (main bios).  The drives were not detected by the firmware utility when the controller was set in raid mode even though the drives were not part of an array.

Thanks for the heads up on the driver version.  I'll grab it now.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> Yeh sorry.  I wasn't doing a review or anything so it didn't dawn on me.  Thinking about what?  Flashing the firmware?  It comes as an iso.  Burn it and boot it.  Yes you have to backup.  I used Acronis True Image and copied to a spare spinner, then took the drives out of raid (in the raid bios), then set the raid controller to sata mode (main bios).  The drives were not detected by the firmware utility when the controller was set in raid mode even though the drives were not part of an array.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the driver version.  I'll grab it now.



Thanks, Thinking about updating or not..  But yeah thats the rout i'll go to just clone the drives.

So maybe tomorrow morning when it wont interfere with my gaming time .


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 28, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Thanks, Thinking about updating or not..  But yeah thats the rout i'll go to just clone the drives.
> 
> So maybe tomorrow morning when it wont interfere with my gaming time .



The flash was easy.  Just hit Y to a couple Qs.

What drives do you have? Same ones?


----------



## AsRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> The flash was easy.  Just hit Y to a couple Qs.
> 
> What drives do you have? Same ones?



Yeah same ones and yeah i know the flash is easy as i had to do it when i 1st got mine.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 22, 2011)

Still planing to do this my DVD drive messed up :|.  Just got a new external TEAC so will be trying it soon.


----------

